# House Staging



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Been working with a realtor lately. Spent some time prepping this house for market. 

Some before pics....

Lots of damage, holes, 4o year old cat pee carpets, run down, etc....
























































Then some lovin' by Paint and Hammer. 

Three days if three Labour Ready guys hauling carpets and flooring out of there (I don't do that crap anymore!)...we made it pretty. 



































































My cards and estimate for exterior are part of the realtors open house presentation in the front foyer.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

In case you are interested....here's the listing.

http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=13141164&PidKey=-601745072


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paul - We also have our cards displayed in properties we've readied. Realtors and potential buyers take them and we've gotten a fair amount of work from them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good Hammer, we also leave our cards at the flip houses and realtors properties. We get call backs from the flip houses often.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice big rooms in that house

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RH said:


> Paul - We also have our cards displayed in properties we've readied. Realtors and potential buyers take them and we've gotten a fair amount of work from them.


I provided a quote for exterior and some areas not finished.

Open house this weekend....we'll see. 



I'm no expert on this, but in my experience I've found that house in the 300K or less its tough to get those prep jobs. People don't want to spend a dime as they want every dime out of it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work! I like those dramatic change jobs sometimes!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks good, hope you land the exterior.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice, that'll increase the value for sure!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

not the color of white i would have went with on the trim but whatever .....looks ok 































:jester:


----------

